# What to do with old Series 2 DirecTivos?



## madmartyk (Sep 19, 2002)

Well a couple of years ago I bit the big one and switched from Direct to Uverse. I have 2 old Series 2 DirecTivos sitting around the house. Both have 300 GB drives in them. What do you do with them? Anyone want them? Help me clean the basement!! Take them for the shipping cost.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The best you can do is find someone who wants to take them off your hands. It would probably help if you listed the models.


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

madmartyk said:


> Well a couple of years ago I bit the big one and switched from Direct to Uverse. I have 2 old Series 2 DirecTivos sitting around the house. Both have 300 GB drives in them. What do you do with them? Anyone want them? Help me clean the basement!! Take them for the shipping cost.


If you've got Hughes HDVR2 or equivalent, I'd take them.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

shemamaja said:


> Do you have any idea about the best model so far?


Best model for what?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Unless they are RID units, I think they are pretty much only good for parts. As I understand it, DirecTV no longer activates non-RID boxes unless they were previously active on your account.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

DougF said:


> Unless they are RID units, I think they are pretty much only good for parts. As I understand it, DirecTV no longer activates non-RID boxes unless they were previously active on your account.


If they are non-RID units, you can activate them yourself.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

What model are they & how much do you want for them? I'm OCD & need a couple of back ups.


----------



## faust1200 (Sep 1, 2011)

I am interested in purchasing one of these units.


----------



## faust1200 (Sep 1, 2011)

Won't let me PM until I have 10 posts. Ugh. Well, hopefully you read this


----------



## Eccles (Dec 27, 2001)

I have a Hughes SD-DVR40 that I picked it up for a tenner many moons ago thinking I might eventually find some use for it, but it's just gathered dust since then. I'd love to at least get my money back, but I'll let it go for the cost of shipping if nobody makes me a better offer. Drop me a PM if interested.


----------



## faust1200 (Sep 1, 2011)

Eccles said:


> I have a Hughes SD-DVR40 that I picked it up for a tenner many moons ago thinking I might eventually find some use for it, but it's just gathered dust since then. I'd love to at least get my money back, but I'll let it go for the cost of shipping if nobody makes me a better offer. Drop me a PM if interested.


I'm pretty sure this is the unit I have that needs replacing. I can't PM since I don't have 10 posts...


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Well, you do now....


----------



## faust1200 (Sep 1, 2011)

stevel said:


> Well, you do now....


Yep, I'm all set now.


----------



## bquerry (Dec 4, 2001)

madmartyk said:


> Well a couple of years ago I bit the big one and switched from Direct to Uverse. I have 2 old Series 2 DirecTivos sitting around the house. Both have 300 GB drives in them. What do you do with them? Anyone want them? Help me clean the basement!! Take them for the shipping cost.


I am interested, but don't have enough posts to do the pm. PM if you see this. Thanks.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey guys, I have three TIVOs I'm willing to give away. They are a Samsung SIR-S4080 R, Samsung Sir-S4040R(which not working) and a Hughes not sure of model # but I did replace a failed hard drive in it from Weeknees. They also come with peanut remotes. You can come and pick them up from me or can pay for the shipping. Hit me with a PM if your interested.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I have 2 Phillips DSR7000 boxes (non-RID). They have no drives in them but were working when I last used them several years ago. I have a generic backup image that I can send with them as well. I'll send to the first PM but will need shipping costs. Or if you just want one of them then just let me know that.

So, PM me if interested. Thanks


----------



## metrounit9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I also have a couple of old series 2's that I'm getting ready to drop off at the electronics recycling -- but if some can use them you're welcome to them for the cost of shipping.

They are a Philips DSR708 + DSR704 -- neither has a hard drive or image.

Dan


----------



## derelict (Apr 20, 2005)

metrounit9 said:


> I also have a couple of old series 2's that I'm getting ready to drop off at the electronics recycling -- but if some can use them you're welcome to them for the cost of shipping.
> 
> They are a Philips DSR708 + DSR704 -- neither has a hard drive or image.
> 
> Dan


Hi metro, I would be willing to take one or both off your hands. One of my units is on it's last breath... I can't PM so please email me if you still have them. Thanks!


----------



## wetchemistry (Dec 4, 2010)

If anyone is in the Chicago land area I will gladly take ANY series two DirecTivo's off their hands, get a hold of me.


----------



## El Gabito (Mar 11, 2004)

wetchemistry said:


> If anyone is in the Chicago land area I will gladly take ANY series two DirecTivo's off their hands, get a hold of me.


I'm in Indy and have two... We're long overdue to get back up to Chicago but have nothing on the books as of now. I'll try to remember if we make a trip.


----------



## Annon Amos (Feb 7, 2006)

I just had one of the tuners go on my series 2 Directv. I am looking for one with an RID and is owned. If anyone has one for sale, please PM me.

Thank you.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

I have an R10 with an upgraded drive gathering dust. It's yours for the cost of a box and shipping.


----------

